# Heeer's What's Her Name!



## EK8s (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi Everyone!

Well, I am finally an official Havanese owner and I'm so excited! We drove to West Virginia on Friday and met the breeder who drove in from Ohio with my beautiful puppy. It was love at first sight!

Sorry I haven't posted sooner but my weekend has been very busy with my six grandchildren (who love the puppy, so far). She's doing well with her sleeping, eating, etc. Only problem...she DOESN'T have a name! We are still tossing 'round Bella, Blossom and Maggi. I've got to decide before "she" gets a complex.

I have some pictures to share but don't know how to make them small enough for the Forum. If anyone has any info on that, please let me know.

Thanks again to everyone for your encouragement thus far! :grouphug:

Eileen


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

OMG, she's a cutie. Congratulations!!!!

On the right side of the forum home page, you will see "Sizing Photos". Just click on that and follow the instructions.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Congratulations on your no-name little girl, she looks adorable in the avatar. Here's a link to sizing the pictures.

http://www.shrinkpictures.com/

Once you post some close-ups, maybe we can collectively help with the name. I find that names tend to fit not just the looks, but the personality as well.

Looking forward to lots and lots of pics,


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

What a cutie!
To shrink a picture:
On the main page of the forum is a link.I put them on my desk top,then go to the shrink link and shrink to 600.....then I put them back on the desktop and post with my message by managing attachments clear at the bottom of the post.

Someone could probably explain it better---but I tried.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh, how exciting for you Eileen! So far, she's absolutely adorable! I'm looking forward to seeing more pictures.

I'm sure that whatever name you decide on will be perfect for you. Have fun bonding with her.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Congratulations on your darling little girl, Eileen! Kimberly's right....whatever name you choose will be perfect. I let my husband name our dog this time, and when he said, "Maddie", I replied, "huh?" But the more I watched her, it did just seem right for her. I added the middle name (May), but somehow the right name finds the dog. I'm sure you'll have the perfect name soon.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Oh, how cute!!! We tossed around Maggie and Bella, I love both those names (we ended up using Bella Tessa as part of her AKC name). But I let my 19 yo DD name her and she chose Tessa. Now I can't imagine her by any other name...she IS a Tessa 

If you can't decide among those 3 look at a baby name book and go down the list...you'll know when it's the right one! That's what we did.

Good luck! Looking forward to more pics....


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Eileen congrats on such a beautiful girl! She is darling and I'm sure you will settle on a name soon. Post pics when you have a chance!


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

I changed Goldies name 3 times before I settled on Goldie. 
She was Ruby for 2 days. LOL

Im so happy for you, she is so cute. Have fun and take photos!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Congrats! She is a cutie and I can't wait to see more photos! Can't help on the name, I tend to have the name picked out long before the dog!

Amanda


----------



## EK8s (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks to each of you for your complimentary remarks and instructions on resizing my photos. Julie, I understood your instructions perfectly!

I'm going to post some pictures now. We will collectively work on the name, OK?

Jan, I agree - Tessa couldn't have a more suitable name! My puppy reminds me so much of her. :grouphug:


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Eileen,
I am so happy for you....how exciting!!! She is adorable, don't worry... the name will come....sometimes it takes a few days.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

She is really cute!!!! I love her markings and eyebrows....how adorable.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Eileen she is so cute! I love her :eyebrows:!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

CONGRATS EILEEN ON YOUR ADORABLE LITTLE GIRL! CAN'T WAIT TO HEAR HER NAME!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Eileen,

She's adorable! I love her markings and they are similar to Lincoln's. Just wait until you see those beautiful eyebrows grow!!! :eyebrows:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Eileen!

I'm SOOOO HAPPY for you! You've been at this for months, researching, asking questions....waiting...and here she is! The perfect little girl (that does look alot like sweet Tessa! ) Gosh, what a cutie! Those eyebrows are the CUTEST! Love her markings!

You have some really cute name prospects, I'd just watch her for a few days to see what fits the best. What's her personality like? 

Kara


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Congratulations on your new baby girl. She is beautiful.

How about Noel, since you got her so close to Christmas.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Congratulations on your new girl, she is a doll.

Paige what a great name, Noel I really like it.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

She is too cute. She looks a lot like Pablo.


----------



## calidu (Sep 7, 2007)

Eileen,
Congratulations on your beautiful little girl!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

ohhh Well worth the wait--- she is adorable--- and I like all your names.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

What an adorable little girl you have there. I like the name Maggie.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh she is just adorable!! I LOVE LOVE LOVE the name Noel!! I think it is so pretty!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Except it should be Noelle as Noel is a boy's name!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

She's adorable!! Congrats!!

We just went through naming a rescued basset hound. Poor thing had about 20 different names, and it's taken well over a wk. Sophie is what it ended up as...least I think. My bichon mix was Annie for over a month, then I changed it 

We were also thinking of Christmas related names..Holly, Noelle, Glory, Belle,


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh that's cute----Noelle--and you could call her Ellie too!Sorry,I have a think for being able to adapt a name into a couple others--

The pictures are wonderful!She is a super cutie!Gotta love those brows!:eyebrows:


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Eileen, Congratulations on your beautiful girl! She's just adorable. I love her coloring. 
I can't help with a name though. We tend to choose names in advance like Amanda does or, on the spot without much thought. In fact, just the other day my DH told me what he'd like our next girl's name to be (and followed it up by telling me that it's for 15 years from now!!)
That being said, I'm kind of partial to Maggie (we had a Maggie too) or Noelle.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Congratulations! What a pretty girl!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Other Christmas/winter theme names besides Noelle, could be Holly, Ivy, Merry, Snowflake, Winter, Carol, Clarice (from the Rudolph the Red-nosed reindeer cartoon). I'm sure I could think of more if I took more time. 

I'm sorry, I got so excited about names I forgot to congratulate you on your little cutie!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Those names are all great, but I don't know, when I looked at her I saw "Lucy." Have no idea why.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

She is a cutie pie....she reminds me Jillee when she was younger....we named her a couple of names and then went back to Jillee...it fits her so well.....we got it from the movie Practical Magic....Jillian....my hubby's favorite movie!!!! I love the name Ivy...thought of Betsie...you will find the right name for her.....get wait to find out what it is!!!


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Eileen congratulations on your new puppy! She is absolutely adorable


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Eileen, what type of personality does she have? She looks like a little toughy.
I'm sure that after a few days, a name will just fall into place. I kind of like Maggie.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Eileen, congratulations on your cute little girl. I like Nora and Sophie. You have so many good recommendations here, and I am sure you will know the perfect name that suits your baby's personality.


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

congratulations, she's a beauty that's for sure.....whatever name you pick will be the right one for her.


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*Congrats!*

eace:


----------



## EK8s (Oct 9, 2007)

Thank you ALL for your suggestions and wonderful comments. I love all the names you suggested but we had to take her for her "new puppy" check at the vets this afternoon. When we got there the receptionist said, "so this is Blossom?" (from when I made the appointment). I immediately said, "No, actually her name is now Maggi." So that's it! She is officially "Maggi Moo" (after the ice cream with the black & white cow mascot). So we are calling her Maggi and she is responding. (Of course, she responded to Blossom, too!)

As far as personality goes....she's very playful, loving but doesn't necessarily want to cuddle. She wants to be near us but doesn't want to be held very much. Although she did go to sleep on my DH's arm last night in our bed. I went to bed several hours after they did and she was snuggled up right beside his leg. Of course, he's the one who didn't want another dog. She's already wrapping him around her paw!

It's great to FINALLY be an official member of the Forum family...she was definitely worth the wait.

Hugs to each of you.


Eileen (and Maggi Moo)


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Well hello Maggi, here's a good old forum welcome. :welcome:


----------



## kgiese (Apr 18, 2007)

Eileen,

I love the name Maggi Moo! How darling is that, and so is she. You're going to have a wonderful like together.

Karen


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Prada? or Vera cutie for Vera Wang


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Maggie Moo is precious! I love it.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

That's too cute. When I showed her pic to my little granddaughter who's 4, she said she looked like a "moo-y cow". All the cows in Hannah's little world have been black and white. Looks like it was a pretty good observation. :biggrin1: Great name, Maggi Moo!


----------



## mom23girls (Nov 26, 2007)

Oh...she's adorable!! I love her name. Amy is black & white too, actually she looked a lot like Maggi Moo from the puppy pictures we saw of her. Congratulations!!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

She is beautiful! I would love to see more pictures!


----------



## EK8s (Oct 9, 2007)

Thank you all so much. Leslie, I love Hannah's observation. Very smart little girl. 

Jen, I hope Maggi is a beauty like Amy when she gets a little older. I think Amy is adorable.

And speaking of adorable and pictures....I don't have anymore pictures of Maggi yet (I used my son's camera yesterday; need to get one), will a picture of my grandsons do? We probably are not supposed to post personal pictures here (although I would love to see others), but since Maggi was born on my grandson Will's birthday I thought it would be ok to post his picture with his twin 13-month-old brothers, Trent (crying) and Trevor. I promise this is the only picture of them I will post. Thanks for indulging me.

Eileen


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Eileen, personal pictures are totally okay!!! What made you think they're not? We love all pictures here. 

Your grandsons are very handsome! Love the pic. 

PS: GET A CAMERA!!!!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Those grandkids are ADORABLE!! I'm the proud mommy of 4 little boys, so I love seeing other people's "furless" children


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Congratulations on your new puppy!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Eileen,

Personal pictures are more than OK :biggrin1:, as a matter of fact we love them!!! Your grandsons are adorable. 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mom23girls (Nov 26, 2007)

Love the picture of your grandsons...what handsome little boys! That reminds me...I need to take my kids for their Santa picture. PetSmart is having a Santa picture day for pets this Saturday & I want to take Amy


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

You have very handsome grandsons. We love all pictures here. It helps us get to know each other better.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Eileen, congrats on your cutie Maggi Moo, what a sweet name for a sweet pup! Don't worry about the 'less cuddly' part, I always wait til Pablo (12 weeks old) is tired and faints,  that's when I go and grab him :spy: and smooch, kiss, rub, cuddle him. A tired puppy is so easy to 'molest' :laugh:


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Congratulations on your new little Maggi Moo! She's precious. Love the pic of your grandsons too. They're a handsome trio. 

Wanda


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Your grandsons are adorable! And what a great looking (realistic) Santa! How rare is that? lol

Kara


----------



## dcheyne (Oct 18, 2007)

Eileen, Maggi is absolutely precious!!! Congratulations on your new addition. The grandsons are quiet handsome as well  Thanks for sharing them with us. 

Donna


----------



## EK8s (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

Thanks for all your sweet comments about Maggi and my grandsons. My six grandchildren and Maggi make me very, very happy! If you are a grandmother or grandfather, I'm sure you can relate.

Maryam, I agree about the tired puppy. That's the only time she let's me cuddle! She is very fiesty and hops around like a bunny.

Kara, since you live in Virginia, you may have heard of this Santa. As far as Virginia is concerned, he is the "real" Santa who used to be at Miller & Rhoads here in Richmond. Then he moved to Thalhimers and now is at the Science Museum. He has been doing this for over 30 years....it is his own hair and beard. He is absolutely beautiful in person. I have a picture of my youngest daughter (26) with him when she was about 7 years old. And now my grandsons are going to visit him! Talk about feeling old!

Hugs to all!

Eileen


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh, I love it - Maggi Moo!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Maggi Moo is such a cute name for a very cute Havanese! Great choice!

Amanda


----------



## NancyVB (Jun 27, 2007)

Welcome! Your Maggi Moo is adorable!
I have a friend with a Boston she named Moo (thats Thai for Pork) cause the pup was so fat. Our little Emma has a nick name of Moo Moo, because Emma got changed to E-Moo and then just to Moo Moo. I too have a habit of playing with names. Actually her official name is Emmie Lou.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Eileen,

I love the name Maggi Moo, it suits her well.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

sHE IS A DARLING. What ever name you pick, it will be peeerrrrffffeeeeccccttt.


----------



## Carol (Jun 18, 2007)

Congratulations! She's darling and her name is PERFECT!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

No,

I haven't heard of that Richmond Santa, but they probably have written a story or two here, I just haven't seen it!

I really prefer the realistic Santas! I always scoff at the 25 yo skinny guy in a costume in a Santa suit! I want one that looks the part w/ a real beard!! lol I'd definately go out of my way for a picture with a real looking Santa, Richmond..though? My husband might not go for that! lol

Kara


----------

